# Weighing Espresso



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Im terrible at maths and Im trying to get my head around this.

I was reading an old James hoffmann blog. which says this

I know that I like our espresso blend when it is pulled at a brew ratio of around 65%. This means that the weight of the ground coffee used is 65% of the weight of the brewed espresso liquid. Our 20g dose would therefre yield a little under 31g of espresso.

How do I work this out?

Thanks!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

The easiest way (I think







) is to convert the percentage to a ratio. Too do that, you divide 100 by the percentage - so (using the example), 100 divide by 65 = 1.54. This is your dose to beverage ratio. Weigh the dose you're using. If it's 20g, then 20 multiplied by 1.54 = 30.8g. After that, put your espresso cup on the scales, press the tare button, and pull the shot - aiming to stop it about 29 - 30g (the finished espresso will be a bit more, so your 31g target hopefully).

If you want to work back from results you like, to a percentage, divide the dose (in g) by the weight of the shot (in g) and multiply by 100.

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

not sure which bit you want to work out, and i can't say i'm the best to answer this, but here goes:

31g=100%

31/100 = 1% = .31

65% is what you are after

which is 65 x .31 = 20.15g


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

follow roland's advice. it's much easier to know what ratio you are after and multiply by the calculated factor.

most people on here seem to go for a 1:1.6 ration for a standard double shot.

thus an 18g shot would be 18 x 1.6 = 28.8g


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

ah ok! that makes sense. Thanks. So i'm basically working backwards? As James hoffmann states, is around 65% a good place to start?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

At the moment Im using a HQ Basket. But have read that a HQ basket is better for darker roasts? My Standard basket had a few holes blocked. Or would I be best off using the standard rather than the HQ as I dont really have dark roasts


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

well, 65% is very close to a 1:6 ratio, so yes, that is a good place to start

if you can get a double shot that is 1.6 times heavier than your ground coffee in 23-30 seconds you are probably in the right ballpark. i'm a million miles from being an expert though so see what others say.

but i would start the other way round, as roland suggests. you can always vary the weight of coffee grounds as one of the shot parameters, but you will obviously need to alter the calculation each time.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I switched from checking volume to checking weight (based on a 1.6 ratio) for my caravan coffee (thoroughly recommend it if you find yourself around Kings Cross) and it has really opened up the flavours of the coffee. Thoroughly recommend the change.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

reneb said:


> well, 65% is very close to a 1:6 ratio, so yes, that is a good place to start


And, coincidentally, is also the proper ratio of water to flour when baking bread...


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Once i had my machine and grinder sorted, weighing input and output made the single biggest change to my ability to make good espresso.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The easiest way is 20/0.65=31.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

At the moment Im using a HQ Basket. But have read that a HQ basket is better for darker roasts? My Standard basket had a few holes blocked. Or would I be best off using the standard rather than the HQ as I dont really have dark roasts


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Get an 18g VST.... and step into the light


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tried this earlier.

Put 18g of ground coffee in. My scales don't fit under the cubika's stupidly small space between the portafilter and drip tray, so had to guess by looking. Usually I try aim for about 60ml, and I know where this is roughly on my little espresso cup, so filled to there, transferred to another cup, that was of the same weight and already tared on the scales. Turned out to be over 55g of liquid.

Need more practice at this lark I reckon!

So what better to aim for, the target weight from the ratio calculation or the volume?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

you will find that it is much nearer 30ml than 60ml - you tend to end up with lower volumes using this extraction method.

don't worry about the volume so much, focus on getting near your target weight within 23-30s


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's my other issue, I can't get the timing anywhere near close, as I have a pressurised portafilter. I can pour 60ml in about 15 seconds. If I grind any finer, then it seems to just block the machine completely.

Anyway, that's for another thread.. I'll try again with the ratio and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

ah, the pressurised basket will mess things up i think. an unpressurised basket should be top of your shopping list, preferably a VST.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sadly my cubika can't take any other portafilters. As soon as I can afford to upgrade to a classic then I will definitely be looking for a non pressurised basket.

I was all set to buy this week, then as usual something else screws up and means I need to spend elsewhere.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive got one! But stopped using it. Basically I couldnt get my vario to grind fine enough for a naked portafilter. Went of for repair and never used it since.

With a VST. I remember someone saying that I should be dosing no more than 18g, but ideal would be around 14g? is that correct


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i don't think there is a hard and fast rule and it partly depends on the beans you are grinding as well.

however, the vst baskets are designed for a weight within a certain tolerance of +/-1g i think - others can confirm that, so you don't really want to exceed that.

i did start off dosing up to 20g in my 18g vst basket, but i've cut back down to 18g now and it does seem about right. worth experimenting with though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can always grab a 15g VST if you want smaller volume espresso output


----------

